# Chai recommendation?



## Crownandcanvas (Sep 16, 2020)

About a year or so ago I was at the Birmingham Coffee festival, and I tried some chai in almond milk as a sample from a company - I cant remember the name of the company whatsoever but I just remember it was delicious!

Fast forward to now, I've got a cafe looking to add something a little different to their hot drink offering (they already have the Coffee/Hot chocolate standard offerings) so I wanted to get a sample to try for them.

Can anyone recommend a good Chai Powder/Syrup to work commercially for a cafe?


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Nemi chai is really nice!

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Coffeedan (Oct 8, 2021)

Jeeves and Jericho Bombay spiced chai concentrate is a must try!!


----------

